# Exhaust spitting out exhaust



## Tony N (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello All,
I'm new to this board and am thankful to join. I tried to start my Ariens P24 snow blower after 12 months and when I went to start it, it would not and gas was spitting out of the exhaust. I took the bowl off and the float works fine. It would not start. Any suggestions? 
Thank you,
Tony N


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Tony N said:


> Hello All,
> I'm new to this board and am thankful to join. I tried to start my Ariens P24 snow blower after 12 months and when I went to start it, it would not and gas was spitting out of the exhaust. I took the bowl off and the float works fine. It would not start. Any suggestions?
> Thank you,
> Tony N


One thread on this is good, please don't start a bunch more.
It gets confusing after a while.

I think this was just asked last week or in the last few days.
I will take a look.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Tony N said:


> Hello All,
> I'm new to this board and am thankful to join. I tried to start my Ariens P24 snow blower after 12 months and when I went to start it, it would not and gas was spitting out of the exhaust. I took the bowl off and the float works fine. It would not start. Any suggestions?
> Thank you,
> Tony N


Found this one, Gas in oil from sitting all summer. TB 2410 with ohv...


----------



## Tony N (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello Big Ed,
I did not see a topic of this when I looked. There no oil coming out of the exhaust just gas.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the sbf

if the gas is raw your carb needle seat is not working properly, what will happen is a strong possibility you will blow the motor either from a oil gas mix dilution seizing the rod to the crank in the crank case or a broken con rod from hydro lock
a starting point is rebuild the carb make sure you insert that tiny rubber seat properly, one way works the other won't


----------



## Tony N (Dec 15, 2020)

I will try cleaning the carb first.
Thank you!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

check your oil level first!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Omg!!! Maybe 3rd times a charm....
Check. Your. Oil!
There's probably gas in it 
Also pull the spark plug, what does it look like?


----------



## Tony N (Dec 15, 2020)

The oil is fine and full.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

ok!

1. Was the machine stored in a barn or other type of enclosure that may have mice in the vicinity? There could be a nest in the carb area blocking off air. I've seen it happen!

2. If good there, if the fuel is a year old drain all in tank and carb and start over with new. 

3. Verify all safety interlocks are being disengaged while cranking so its creating spark to fire up too

If machine is only a year old its gotta be one of these!


----------



## Tony N (Dec 15, 2020)

I got is started when the engine speed is high only. Looks like it is running rich. Is there an air adjustment for idle and run?


----------

